# installing Gentoo-problem -eth0 kernel driver buggy

## Joseph_sys

I have one of those motherboards (Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5) one of those Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit  that kernel has a buggy driver.  

I think the latest iso: install-amd64-minimal-20111201.iso (build Dec.1/11) with kernel 3.0 still contains the buggy drivers for this controller.  It needs to be kernel 3.1 or one of those older ones.

When I boot with newest minimal-iso the network card is recognized but it will not obtain IP address.

I booted with the older minimal-iso build July 2010 and the network card is recognized and I get IP address but I think it is based on baselayout 1 not 2 

Can I boot with older iso just to get the network card working and switch the cd to newer one or is the better option for me?  

How to load the newer driver or kernel 3.1 with newer ISO?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Dec 08, 2011 4:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

it seems that systemcd 2.4.0 has kernel 3.1, it is gentoo based.

try it, I've installed my system using it.

----------

## John R. Graham

He means SystemRescueCD. I recommend it too.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> He means SystemRescueCD. I recommend it too.  
> 
> - John

 

right!

----------

## Joseph_sys

Downloading it right now.

----------

## py-ro

Try Disabling Green-LAN in BIOS.

Also install the Firmware (linux-firmware) and build the driver as modul or build the firmware into the kernel too.

Bye

Py

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Try Disabling Green-LAN in BIOS.
> 
> Also install the Firmware (linux-firmware) and build the driver as modul or build the firmware into the kernel too.
> 
> Bye
> ...

 

I can not seem to find this feature in BIOS.

Do you have the same motherboard?

----------

## Joseph_sys

Does this Motherboard supports USB booting?

I seem to have a problem.  I have a bootable USB (I double checked) but I get a "boot error" message when trying to boot from USB.

In BIOS I enable as first drive USB-HDD second driver is disable.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *John R. Graham wrote:*   He means SystemRescueCD. I recommend it too.  
> 
> - John 
> 
> right!

 

Confirmed! SystemRescue CD worked but I'm disappointed the USB-HDD booting is not working?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *John R. Graham wrote:*   He means SystemRescueCD. I recommend it too.  
> 
> - John 
> 
> right! 
> ...

 

no problems here booting it from usb, use unetbootin

----------

